# VR zu zweit



## canalier (2. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit / ein System mit dem man sich zu zweit in einem Raum bewegen kann. Das heisst dass ich den anderen sehe und er mich. Physisch sind wir ebenfalls im selben Raum. falls "ja" was gibt es für Spiele und auf welchem System?

LG


----------



## NatokWa (2. Februar 2018)

Definitiv : NEIN . Garantiert nicht auf EINEM System .


----------



## Hornissentreiber (2. Februar 2018)

Deine Anfrage ist etwas unklar formuliert. Auf ein und demselben System geht das meines Wissens nicht, aber wenn die Anwesenheit im gleichen Raum das entscheidende Kriterium ist, gibt es natürlich diese Möglichkeit. Es muss jeder einen eigenen PC zur Verfügung haben, dann gibt es einige Co-Op-Spiele als auch Multiplayerspiele, bei denen man gegeneinander antritt. Echo Arena oder Star Trek Bridge Commander sind Beispiele dafür.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## canalier (2. Februar 2018)

Etschuldigt. ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Es kommen auch zwei Sytseme in Frage. Man soll nur im selben Spiel/Raum sein.
LG

/edit: Oder alternativ Spiele wo der eine VR ist und der andere am PC?


----------



## Hornissentreiber (2. Februar 2018)

canalier schrieb:


> /edit: Oder alternativ Spiele wo der eine VR ist und der andere am PC?


Da fällt mir keines ein. Du könntest aber auch einmal in ein reines VR-Forum schauen, dort gibt es vermutlich mehr Erfahrung anzuzapfen.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Rumtata (3. Februar 2018)

Gibt es alles, sowohl das von dir gesuchte als das was ursprünglich vermutet wurde.

Wie auch in der nicht VR Welt gibt es Multiplayer bzw Local Multiplayer (Coop etc) Spiele.

Bsp.: 5 VR Games With Local Multiplayer To Play With Your Friends and Family 
oder  HTC VIVE Local Multiplayer VR: 2 Players in the same space: HOVER JUNKERS 
und so weiter..

Auf dem Kanal dieser beiden Damen findest du massig Spiele die sie zusammen und in einem Raum Spielen.(Rift+Vive)
Cas and Chary VR

Und hier dann noch; ein System mit 2 Brillen (es gibt bessere Videos, hab ich aber auf die schnelle nicht Gefunden^^)
SLI Bonus: Two HMDs at same time! (Rift & Vive) 
und das hier   Rift and Vive - 1 PC, 2 instances of the same game running multiplayer 
bzw. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l4MnJ9zF9Y
Wobei allerdings meistens 2 unterschiedliche Brillen verwendet wurden bis auf Video 2, vermutlich war das mit 2 unterschiedlichen Brillen einfacher wegen der Sensoren.

Empfehlenswert wären noch diese 2 Links https://vrforum.de .... https://www.vrnerds.de
Es gibt sicher noch mehr, aber mir reichen die 2 schon um alles zu erfahren was es so neues gibt^^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Februar 2018)

Wenn man tatsächlich genügend Platz für zwei getrennte Spielflächen im gleichen Zimmer hat, dann müsste man auch mit zwei identischen Headsets arbeiten können: Bei zwei Rift einfach die Constellations so aufstellen, dass sie nur jeweils eine Spielfäche im Blick haben; bei zwei Vive die Lighthouses so hoch montieren, dass eine Spieler nicht die Sicht auf den anderen versperrt. HTC selbst gibt zwar nur 5 m Reichweite an, in meinen Tests habe ich aber über 9 m erreicht, das sollte für zwei Spieler reichen.

Bedenkt aber grundsätzlich, dass Spieleinstanzen die Ausrichtung der Spielwelt nicht untereinander synchronisieren. Das heißt die virtuelle Entfernung entspricht nicht der physischen Realität und man sollte aus Sicherheitsgründen mindestens eine, besser zwei Armlängen Abstand zwischen den Spielflächen einplanen.


----------

